# Info and bets channel



## tourmabet (Nov 22, 2021)

Hi everyone. I have created a newsletter channel to provide great information related to football and cycling competition.
If u are interested in these sports, it would be amazing if you could subscribe. It is for FREE!!!









						Tourmabet
					

Cycling (and football) tips and bets. Click to read Tourmabet, a Substack publication. Launched a year ago.




					tourmabet.substack.com


----------

